# konfiguracja pliku make.conf

## monikaQ

Mam pytanie jak powinien wyglądać plik make.conf ustawiony pod procesor AMD E350?. W sieci znalazłem tą stronę

http://pl.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bezpieczne_CFLAGS/AMD

----------

## canis_lupus

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#C-30.2C_C-50.2C_C-60.2C_E-350.2C_E-450_series

----------

## Pryka

Ustaw CFLAGS="-march=native" i w nic innego się nie baw, samo wybierze Ci optymalnie resztę.

----------

